# Study Tolkien at The University of Vermont



## husborne (Sep 19, 2005)

Study Tolkien at The Vermont University 

Click HERE for more details


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 20, 2005)

Wicked... 

So all you have to do is study in-depth the works of Tolkien? Heck, half the people on this forum would have a degree in no time!


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 25, 2005)

That's pretty cool, I'm not sure that it would really do anything to help towards getting a specific degree (except at a very few schools), but it sounds fun nonetheless.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Sep 27, 2005)

That IS pretty neat. Where I went to school, they had a half-semester English class in "The Lord of the Rings" (with some extra-curricular work as well.) I did not get a chance to take the class as I was trying to double-major at the time. I sorely regret it now. I haven't seen the class offered since I left the school.

I always thought it would have been a fun class to take.


----------

